# FemaleSOF



## FemaleAdmin (Jul 2, 2015)

I posted this is the intro, but im currently in the navy, up for orders looking for a female SOF position.  I know its very rare that someone has the contact info that i need, but its worth a shot.  Im looking for any delta/tf orange contact info.  Not sure how to really go about reaching a recruiter, but if anyone knows please share. Female, Navy, E7, 29.  #wants2operate.
Any contact info or points of direction would be amazing.  Thanks!
noemeansnoe@yahoo.com


----------



## Totentanz (Jul 2, 2015)

I really don't know what any high-speed/low-drag program would want with someone too lazy to google "Special Operations Recruiting".


----------



## Brill (Jul 2, 2015)

Wait a sec: E-7 or Chief?

What's your rating?


----------



## pardus (Jul 2, 2015)

FemaleSOF said:


> I posted this is the intro, but im currently in the navy, up for orders looking for a female SOF position.  I know its very rare that someone has the contact info that i need, but its worth a shot.  Im looking for any delta/tf orange contact info.  Not sure how to really go about reaching a recruiter, but if anyone knows please share. Female, Navy, E7, 29.  #wants2operate.
> Any contact info or points of direction would be amazing.  Thanks!
> noemeansnoe@yahoo.com



I would suggest that you get vetted here ASAP. That means submitting documents *STOMP STOMP* along with another vetting request. Documents that confirm that you are/were indeed SOF.

Thank you.


----------



## FemaleAdmin (Jul 2, 2015)

Man rough crowd. I did my Googling research of course but it doesn't just pop up as easy as u would think.  And whatever did pop up I have already emailed.  Pardus, I am getting vetted it says pending. Hopefully u can help once it takes. Lindy I'm a CHIEF, I just put e7 for those non navy types.  I'm an admin rate, which makes it 5 times harder for me to get into these programs.  But I'm not one to give up on trying.


----------



## pardus (Jul 2, 2015)

FemaleSOF said:


> Man rough crowd. I did my Googling research of course but it doesn't just pop up as easy as u would think.  And whatever did pop up I have already emailed.  Pardus, I am getting vetted it says pending. Hopefully u can help once it takes. Lindy I'm a CHIEF, I just put e7 for those non navy types.  I'm an admin rate, which makes it 5 times harder for me to get into these programs.  But I'm not one to give up on trying.



OK, I guess I wasn't clear enough.
You did not upload any documents that we can vet you with, so your vetting request is going to be denied.
Therefore you need to submit another vetting request with the appropriate documents.

Cool?


----------



## FemaleAdmin (Jul 2, 2015)

I know what u meant. I get back to work tomorrow I'm on leave. Will fix.


----------



## pardus (Jul 2, 2015)

FemaleSOF said:


> I know what u meant. I get back to work tomorrow I'm on leave. Will fix.



Cool.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 2, 2015)

Either way, you are not a member of SOF, therefore your username does not meet our site rules, and you must change it. femaleadminchief would be more in line with your current qualifications. Maybe in the future you can change your name back. Until that day change your username or I will change it for you.


----------



## Brill (Jul 2, 2015)

FemaleSOF said:


> Man rough crowd. I did my Googling research of course but it doesn't just pop up as easy as u would think.  And whatever did pop up I have already emailed.  Pardus, I am getting vetted it says pending. Hopefully u can help once it takes. Lindy I'm a CHIEF, I just put e7 for those non navy types.  I'm an admin rate, which makes it 5 times harder for me to get into these programs.  But I'm not one to give up on trying.



Strongly advise following @TLDR20 instructions most ricky tick then research Army MOS 42A and see if that is equivalent to your experience/skillset (assuming you're a YNC).


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 2, 2015)

Chief, if you're an admin type, you can go do your Admin thing at any command, floating, flying, shore, etc. I have 2 PS guys at my current command who came from SPECWARCOM over on Coronado. Your orders should be between you, your CC (if needed) and your detailer. As far as wanting to operate in an SOF capacity in the USN, it's not going to happen. But as far as support roles at an SOF command, you're in a good rating to do so.


----------



## JK07 (Jul 2, 2015)

Haha you're trolling us right? An admin, female, Navy Chief comes in here with the username "FemaleSOF" and asks about joining CAG and orange? You can't be serious.

Oh and you finish it off with #wants2operate. Hahaha too awesome.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 3, 2015)

to the soon to be formerly @FemaleSOF, your writing skills leave so much to be desired that I wonder what your admin reports look like, your prose is as professional as a 19 y/o high school dropout.  And no bullshit excuses about typing on a phone, professional is a s professional does, and a lack of basic written English skills not the mark of a professional Administration Chief in the US Navy.

Another fail on your part is that you asked about those units, if you were the kind of person they wanted, they would be contacting you due to your seniority in the service, and you would need a record so stellar that Nimitz himself would come back from Davey Jones Locker to do the recruiting.


----------



## ritterk (Jul 3, 2015)

#iwanttooperateaswell can anyone hook it up with the number to CAG so I can call out there and get in on some of their ops? I've spent the last 6 days on my couch eating Cheetos and crushing noobs on Call of Duty getting ready for my shot at the big leagues #NoScopeDatAdminDoe #OperatorsJustWantToOperate.


----------



## AWP (Jul 3, 2015)

At this point I think anything which needs to be said has been said. If anyone wants to provide the OP with any answers not covered here then feel free to send her a message.

#We'reDoneHere #HatersGonnaHateHateHateHate #BlackOpsMatter #ICan'tBelieveIJustTypedAllOfThisHashtagBullshitWhileWatchingTheHomeRunDerbyAndWestSideStory


----------

